# DIY Swivels and Rollers



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I've used these DIY rollers and pivots from Selby for quite a while when I need a special application for a lazy susan or a swivel. They can also be used for a sliding tray. Most lazy susan bearings require a hole in the swivel plate. It's either that, or a hole in the shelf to mount it. 
.


----------



## Rich Aldrich (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks for the information and the link. They have a lot of different hardware on their site.


----------



## Spokeshave2 (Nov 24, 2012)

I definitly love to make my own wood working gadgets & necessities.


----------



## MissionIsMyMission (Apr 3, 2012)

I use a countersunk and plugged 1/4" bolt for the pivot and 1" Ball Bearing Rollers mounted to the bottom circle of plywood. Harbor Freight sells em for less than $2 each.


----------

